# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Моддинг

## zomber51

Дарова всем ,есть такая спидометр:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
можно ли распаять с какой микрохой  чтоб темпиратуру показывал  или подключить  типа таймер работы пк ,прошу помочь плиз :viannen_55:

----------

